
The Baltic submarine cable that's breaking data speed records - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.zdnet.com/article/helsinki-to-frankfurt-in-20-milliseconds-the-baltic-cable-thats-breaking-data-speed-records/
======
Sami_Lehtinen
144Tbps to sum it up shortly.

